# Physical Distancing



## Drakon

Interesting piece about physical distancing on RTÉ’s 9pm news last night. 
Some lab demonstrating the passage of respiratory droplets using a high speed camera. 
When the subject was breathing normally(through the nose with mouth closed), droplets came out of the nose at a speed and trajectory which would have them land on the ground no more than 2 metres away. 
When the subject coughed, the volume and speed of the droplets was much greater, and trajectory different, which would send the droplets much further.
With sneezing the speed is greater again, and the distance further.
No mention of joggers huffing and puffing and spitting. But the 2m limit seems to be an absolute minimum distance between people breathing normally.


----------



## Eireog007

That’s why we also have the guidelines in regards to coughing and sneezing into your elbow Dracula style. The 2 meter rule is just for people being near each other breathing normally.


----------



## mtk

I notice garda cars usually have 2  gardai in front  -not sure how this meets social distancing requirements ?
Seeing checkpoints on tv and 1 in the flesh the gardai appear to encroach well within 2 metres of the occupants.


----------



## Leo

mtk said:


> I notice garda cars usually have 2 gardai in front -not sure how this meets social distancing requirements ?



Those considered front-line staff obviously don't have to abide by the 2m rule when carrying out their duties.


----------



## llgon

I heard that the same gardai pair with each other all the time to limit the potential for contacts as much as possible


----------



## mtk

Leo said:


> Those considered front-line staff obviously don't have to abide by the 2m rule when carrying out their duties.


doesn't mean they  have immunity or they cannot spread it


----------



## Leo

mtk said:


> doesn't mean they  have immunity or they cannot spread it



I don't think anyone suggested that a uniform somehow granted immunity, it's a risk they are only too aware of given the percentage of front line staff who have contracted COVID-19 from their interactions with the public. The consistency of pairing assignments is the best they can do to reduce spread within their ranks while maintaining service.


----------



## Drakon

mtk said:


> doesn't mean they  have immunity or they cannot spread it


No, of course not. But if you’re frontline, you’re frontline.


----------



## elacsaplau

If someone shops in Lidl, he will spend quite a bit of time packing his bags in very close, unguarded proximity to the check-out operator. I mention Lidl intentionally because the checkout area in Tesco is substantially longer. In Lidl, the check-out glass-type barrier is placed in no-mans land in between where the shopping is placed on the conveyor belt and the tiny baggage area - in essence, the glass is in a place where nobody stands.

[I mentioned this to the check-out operator - "what can I do?" he replied...…."enumerate old themes", I thought (Yeats)]

The point is that this seems much more dangerous to me than someone filling up the car with Tesco-bought goods and making "the time to drive out west" (Heaney), and bunkering down.

Let's examine the Lidl scenario. If a single shopper has the virus, this shopper will spend a couple of minutes within one unprotected metre of the check-out operator. Eventually, the virus will jump here. Now, the checkout operator will be a carrier and may in turn be in sustained close proximity to hundreds of people before his condition is known. Thoughts?


----------



## IsleOfMan

elacsaplau. I thought the exact same thing. I was in Lidl last Friday week. I was keeping my distance from other shoppers. There were markings on the floor at checkout area making sure we were all 6' apart. Arrived at the pressure point, offloading messages from trolley, running up to the end beside cashier trying to pack the items in a very small space and put bags back in trolley. Taking cash out of pocket, taking change, taking receipt etc.
When I got home I realised that I was packing my goods within a couple of feet from a person who had no mask etc, It has made me think about my Lidl shop.


----------



## SlurrySlump

elacsaplau said:


> in essence, the glass is in a place where nobody stands.



I couldn't agree more. The glass area needs to be extended box like around the person on the till. But.....there is no room to do this.  Lidl needs to rethink their whole bagging area.   I love Lidl and do most of my shop there but I am reviewing my shopping habits with Lidle because of this.


----------



## Drakon

Any Lidl I’ve been in there’s a bagging area at the wall/window beyond the tills. 
In those shops customers are meant to move their scanned purchases into their trolleys quickly, then move to the bagging counter for bagging after payment.

Anyway, there’s a 15 minute limit beyond which you’re likely to catch the bug. Or words to that effect.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Drakon said:


> In those shops customers are meant to move their scanned purchases into their trolleys quickly, then move to the bagging counter for bagging after payment.


But....your purchases are within an arm's length of the cashier......two feet maybe?


----------



## Leper

Hey Guys, If you don't like Lidl, don't shop there and let us who do not want to waste a good pandemic get on with our lives.


----------



## michaelg

Parks and walkers can also be problematic.

Two of us were out walking in our local park today and we go into single file and try to get 2 metres between us and any oncoming walkers. Most walkers and family's seem to be doing the same.

Except this one family of 4 (husband,wife and 2 kids) came towards us and made zero effort to keep their distance. i ended up standing about a metre off the road and my girlfriend at the side of the road in the grass while the family walked abreast and took up the whole road. I honestly felt like coughing in protest (but didn't).

I get a bit angered at this kind of behavior and feel like calling people out over it . Do folks here think Its worth confronting people over this ? EVERYONE has to take it seriously.


----------



## messyleo

I have found 70%+ of couples / families I pass when walking make ZERO effort to go single file, or in many cases to even mpve to one side of the path - even two abreast. Most of the time I have to walk a metre or two onto the road (checking for cars beforehand) and give them a glare but it has absolutely no impact! I am now considering approaching people and saying "would you mind moving aside to help keep a distance please" or something to that effect. Is it OTT??


----------



## SlurrySlump

Leper said:


> Hey Guys, If you don't like Lidl, don't shop there and let us who do not want to waste a good pandemic get on with our lives.



Are you trying to close down this topic Leper?  What is it with your one liner put downs?

For those of you interested in the Lidl situation, here is a comment from the company.

" we fully appreciate your concerns here and thank you for your feedback. We will be expanding the perspex screens soon in our stores to add to the measures already in place. We can assure you that we are constantly updating our safety measures in stores to ensure we are doing all that we can to prevent the spread of COVID-19. Please bear with us whilst we make these changes and we appreciate your understanding during this challenging time!"


----------



## SlurrySlump

michaelg said:


> Do folks here think Its worth confronting people over this ?



 I certainly think that something should be said, it's just to get the wording right.

"Can we all share the footpath"   "I shouldn't have to walk on the road"  "Is it possible that we might all share the footpath"  Under non Covid-19 situations. 

The problem is that most footpaths are two people wide. Even if one person were to walk behind the other, when passing you are literally within two feet of the person you are passing, so one or other has to step out in to the road. You almost have to put up and shut up. The temptation is to pass a remark like  "Do you people ever share the footpath with others"   "Can I have some of the footpath" "Can you please be considerate to others" etc


----------



## Leper

SlurrySlump said:


> Are you trying to close down this topic Leper?  What is it with your one liner put downs?
> 
> For those of you interested in the Lidl situation, here is a comment from the company.I
> 
> " we fully appreciate your concerns here and thank you for your feedback. We will be expanding the perspex screens soon in our stores to add to the measures already in place. We can assure you that we are constantly updating our safety measures in stores to ensure we are doing all that we can to prevent the spread of COVID-19. Please bear with us whilst we make these changes and we appreciate your understanding during this challenging time!"



I'm not trying to close down any conversation. There is a time and place for everything. Lidl and all the other supermarkets are doing their best to keep the shelves stacked, the customer satisfied and anything else they can do to try and get to the other side of this dreadful killer virus. The least we can do is help them to help us.

I visit the supermarket once per week. All I want to do is get in and get out asap. I observe all the regulations. There are people hell bent on making this chore as difficult as possible. "You're not wearing a face mask" - "where's your plastic gloves" etc I hear from silly fanatics who suddenly have become the self styled health guardians of the land. They keep looking for what is wrong rather than what is right and impeding those who are doing their best not to spread the virus. 

If you are not happy with what's going on in supermarkets during these times, don't go there and let us get on with the job.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Leper said:


> The least we can do is help them to help us.


I agree and by approaching the company and pointing out a "weak point" in their service has helped them change the way they are offering their service.  They are now extending their safety screens. This benefits both the customer and staff worker. 

Unfortunately it is often left to others to point out these things rather than "All I want to do is get in and get out asap" type of attitude.


----------



## Laramie

Leper said:


> There are people hell bent on making this chore as difficult as possible. "You're not wearing a face mask" - "where's your plastic gloves" etc I hear from silly fanatics who suddenly have become the self styled health guardians of the land.


Maybe you should consider wearing a face mask and listen to other people's views rather than dismissing others as silly fanatics. Do you really consider people who wear face masks as silly fanatics?


----------



## Leper

Laramie said:


> Maybe you should consider wearing a face mask and listen to other people's views rather than dismissing others as silly fanatics. Do you really consider people who wear face masks as silly fanatics?



If I am infected with Covid-19 I would wear a face mask. This would prevent me from spreading the virus in the first twelve minutes of donning the mask. Otherwise, a face mask is almost useless in preventing infection coming in the other direction. Furthermore, to the untrained fanatic a face mask leads to one touching your face much more often adjusting strings etc. The plastic gloves worn by untrained fanatics are useless too. 

I do condone washing hands in the proper way as often as possible and staying home and venturing out only when necessary. I have not yet three score and ten years behind me, but I'm not far off it and I take all the necessary precautions.

I don't go on patrol into supermarkets looking for problems, I try and make life as easy as possible for everybody. I acknowledge the effort made by people working in shops keeping supplies available. I don't invade the space of others. I don't wait on walkways hoping to ambush some unsuspecting well behaved jogger or cyclist. I live and let live. Unfortunately, we have some fanatics looking for problems, creating more problems, preaching from on-high and generally getting on the nerves of everybody else. I wish I could capture about 50 or 60 of them and confine them in some dark castle and hire about a dozen capable Draculas to terrorise them.


----------



## Tintagel

Leper said:


> If I am infected with Covid-19 I would wear a face mask. This would prevent me from spreading the virus in the first twelve minutes of donning the mask. Otherwise, a face mask is almost useless in preventing infection coming in the other direction. Furthermore, to the untrained fanatic a face mask leads to one touching your face much more often adjusting strings etc.



I have a son who lives in Hong Kong. Everybody wears masks over there. They have had 4 deaths and about 1000 cases. They are containing this virus. Every little helps.

Unfortunately you calling other people fanatics because they wear a face mask would be typical of you all right.   I see that in the country of your second home they will be distributing masks to their population. Will you be one of the people who wears a mask when you return or will you be one of the people who refuses to wear one because they are not compulsory?

"Security forces will distribute 10 million masks at public transport hubs in the coming days, Marlaska said, adding that their use was recommended but not compulsory."


----------



## Leper

Tintagel said:


> I have a son who lives in Hong Kong. Everybody wears masks over there. They have had 4 deaths and about 1000 cases. They are containing this virus. Every little helps.
> 
> Unfortunately you calling other people fanatics because they wear a face mask would be typical of you all right.   I see that in the country of your second home they will be distributing masks to their population. Will you be one of the people who wears a mask when you return or will you be one of the people who refuses to wear one because they are not compulsory?
> 
> "Security forces will distribute 10 million masks at public transport hubs in the coming days, Marlaska said, adding that their use was recommended but not compulsory."



In Hong Kong, Beijing, Xi'an, Shanghai and most other cities in that part of the world people have been wearing face masks for years. You see they have been living with Smog continuously.

. . . . . and to answer your question I won't be wearing a face mask or plastic gloves mainly because (i) they are almost ineffective and (ii) people working in health care (not just in hospitals) need such protection and I won't contribute to any scarcity.


----------



## Laramie

Leper said:


> people working in health care (not just in hospitals) need such protection and I won't contribute to any scarcity.


But the Spanish government are handing these out to their citizens.....



Leper said:


> and to answer your question I won't be wearing a face mask or plastic gloves mainly because (i) they are almost ineffective



I would prefer if you did, I don't need to be sprayed by a Mr. Spittle when I am out and about.


----------



## messyleo

Was walking on the beach today - there is a stretch of dry sand about 3-4 metres wide. A father and two young kids (7-8) coming in the opposite direction - all spread out, taking up almost the full width of the sand. No effort to move aside, move closer together etc. I actually stopped when I was a few metres from them to see if they would move over a bit - the father just glared at me, as if to say 'what's your problem', so I said "you could try and move over to leave some distance please" and he just laughed and said " why can't you stand aside"!!


----------



## Leper

My wife has come up with an ingenious way of making a face mask and at nearly zero cost.[You don't believe me? Read on].
(i) Carefully cut the Port Cup from a bra.
(ii) Attach some elastic thread or a lace to fit.
(iii) Cut out the inside "stuffing."
(iv) Insert some kitchen paper (optional).
(v) Ensure you don't use the Starboard Cup.


----------



## WaterWater

gravitygirl said:


> Was walking on the beach today - there is a stretch of dry sand about 3-4 metres wide. A father and two young kids (7-8) coming in the opposite direction - all spread out, taking up almost the full width of the sand. No effort to move aside, move closer together etc. I actually stopped when I was a few metres from them to see if they would move over a bit - the father just glared at me, as if to say 'what's your problem', so I said "you could try and move over to leave some distance please" and he just laughed and said " why can't you stand aside"!!



You will find that this father has always been an unaware selfish idiot. Nothing will change for him. You could tell/ask him 100 times.

If I knew where half of these idiots live I would send them a letter pointing out their selfishness or better still...send it in an open envelope addressed to The Householder but put his *next door neighbours address on it. *


----------



## odyssey06

gravitygirl said:


> Was walking on the beach today - there is a stretch of dry sand about 3-4 metres wide. A father and two young kids (7-8) coming in the opposite direction - all spread out, taking up almost the full width of the sand. No effort to move aside, move closer together etc. I actually stopped when I was a few metres from them to see if they would move over a bit - the father just glared at me, as if to say 'what's your problem', so I said "you could try and move over to leave some distance please" and he just laughed and said " why can't you stand aside"!!



Clowns like this on the Clontarf promenade. Two families with buggies on either side of the path so nobody can use the path without coming too close to them.


----------



## elacsaplau

WaterWater said:


> If I knew where half of these idiots live I would send them a letter pointing out their selfishness or better still...send it in an open envelope addressed to The Householder but put his *next door neighbours address on it. *



Hi WaterWater,

I'm on your side here! Honest! But...………………….

……...would the proposed action have the desired effect?!


----------



## Baby boomer

Leper said:


> My wife has come up with an ingenious way of making a face mask and at nearly zero cost.[You don't believe me? Read on].
> (i) Carefully cut the Port Cup from a bra.
> (ii) Attach some elastic thread or a lace to fit.
> (iii) Cut out the inside "stuffing."
> (iv) Insert some kitchen paper (optional).
> (v) Ensure you don't use the Starboard Cup.


....or else you'd look like a right tit?


----------



## elacsaplau

Baby boomer,

Would that not depend on which cup was used?!


----------



## Baby boomer

elacsaplau said:


> Baby boomer,
> 
> Would that not depend on which cup was used?!


Starboard is right; port is left.


----------



## WaterWater

elacsaplau said:


> Hi WaterWater,
> 
> I'm on your side here! Honest! But...………………….
> 
> ……...would the proposed action have the desired effect?!



I remember being owed some money for an item I posted to the USA. I couldn't get paid. So I "mistakenly" sent a letter looking for payment but to the house "next door".  Then another one to the house on the other side.  I got paid.  People are very brave when they are anonymous but when you bring it closer to home their tone changes. (says he, writing under WaterWater).

I have a busy enough footpath outside my home. The footpath etiquette is something else to see. I would say that 50% of people are following proper guidelines (these people always have), the other 50% just continue to walk in their straight line like they always did. Buggies have always been used by some people as battering rams in crowded areas.  Having said that, I was always taught to step aside for the person carrying the load.

I would always do this, even for buggies, children on small bicycles etc........provided I sense that the person/parent was aware of ME. Looking at some people with absolutely no self awareness or a sense of entitlement just gets my goat.


----------



## elacsaplau

Waterwater.

Firstly, I'm only hoping the ball a bit but......
if I was the next door neighbour and received a letter with my address on it and the letter was for the householder - might I not think that the letter was intended for me?


----------



## Purple

When walking near my home on Saturday a women walked toward me. She was probably in her 60's. I intended to move off the footpath onto the grass as we got close. When she was about 7 or 8 meters away she walked into the driveway of a house and glared at me angrily. I stopped and asked her if she was okay. She said that I wasn't going to move out of the way so she had to go into the driveway. I apologies, saying that it had been my intention to move when she was 4-5 meters away but it seemed she knew better. I then enquired if she knew the upcoming lotto numbers, smiled, put back on my headphones, and walked on.


----------



## WaterWater

Jogger outside my house to day. Finger to nose, snorted on to road just as a cyclist was passing him. Also a woman about 25' behind in his wake. The surge of anger inside me was off the scale....


----------



## Leper

Purple said:


> When walking near my home on Saturday a women walked toward me. She was probably in the 60's. I intended to move off the footpath onto the grass as we got close. When she was about 7 or 8 meters away she walked into the driveway of a house and glared at me angrily. I stopped and asked her if she was okay. She said that I wasn't going to move out of the way so she had to go into the driveway. I apologies, saying that it had been my intention to move when she was 4-5 meters away but it seemed she knew better. I then enquired if she knew the upcoming lotto numbers, smiled, put back on my headphones, and walked on.



There are times when I get a soft spot for the Purple One and his experience recently is one such occasion. The self-righteous brigade i.e. those who unnecessarily wear face-masks 24/7 and have the rubber gloves reinforced by masking tape are always on the look-out for soft targets. They get this burst of "Why-are-you-not-as-fanatical-as-me?" syndrome and nothing will stop them. If they want to play & Nurses I wish they would do so in the confines of their own homes.

They won't confront WaterWater's jogger and his ability to launch a slimy snot-rocket . These fanatics always challenge the soft target.  I wish they would use some Common Sense.


----------



## elacsaplau

Hey Leper,

Is that a biteen of a back handed compliment...……..the initial soft spot for Purple is later explained on account of him being a...……...soft target?!

In fairness, in all fairness, fella, like (you live in Cork, right?) - Purple strikes me as being more able than most to hold his own in de real world!


----------



## Purple

Leper said:


> There are times when I get a soft spot for the Purple One


I always have a soft spot for you Leper.


----------



## Purple

elacsaplau said:


> Hey Leper,
> 
> Is that a biteen of a back handed compliment...……..the initial soft spot for Purple is later explained on account of him being a...……...soft target?!
> 
> In fairness, in all fairness, fella, like (you live in Cork, right?) - Purple strikes me as being more able than most to hold his own in de real world!


A backhanded compliment from a Corkman is the same as a normal compliment from anyone else.


----------



## WaterWater

Leper said:


> and to answer your question I won't be wearing a face mask or plastic gloves mainly because (i) they are almost ineffective and


I see that they are now talking of aerosols floating in the air containing Covid-19 particles.  Do you not think that masks will help you from breathing these things in?


----------



## Silvius

WaterWater said:


> I see that they are now talking of aerosols floating in the air containing Covid-19 particles. Do you not think that masks will help you from breathing these things in?


Yes, that's the point of wearing masks in shops etc. (respirators rather than surgical masks) as far as I can see. They just don't know to what extent Covid hangs around in the air and what level of risk this poses. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/...tion=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Leo

Silvius said:


> Yes, that's the point of wearing masks in shops etc. (respirators rather than surgical masks) as far as I can see.



Very limited [broken link removed], but shows the masks don't prevent aerosol level particles generated by coughs or sneezes.


----------



## Silvius

Leo said:


> Very limited [broken link removed], but shows the masks don't prevent aerosol level particles generated by coughs or sneezes.


That study compares surgical masks with cotton masks, not respirator masks, if you read my post you'll see I specified respirators, not surgical masks.


----------



## Leo

Silvius said:


> That study compares surgical masks with cotton masks, not respirator masks, if you read my post you'll see I specified respirators, not surgical masks.



Fair enough, but I had assumed the other posters were all talking about regular masks, not respirators. Approved surgical masks block 95% of aerosol matter, N95 respirators block 97%. Not a vast difference. 

Much of the medical advise here has been aimed at those with symptoms wearing masks to prevent them infecting others around them. it's important such people should use masks and not respirators as the exhaust valves in the latter does nothing to filter exhalation and would only accelerate it through the valve opening. Respirators tend to be a lot more expensive, so might discourage people from discarding them after each use.


----------



## Purple

We could all use with supplied air respirators and hazmat suits. That way we'd reduce the chance of infection very slightly and it would only cost a fortune...
You can wear gloves and a respiratory mask and whatever else you like but if you are handling your car keys, opening you car door, sitting into you car, opening your front door, handling produce in shops and then bringing it into you home or any number of other things then you can still get infected.

Washing your hands more often is a far better option than wearing a mask or gloves as without very tight protocols you will still cross contaminate when using them. Hand washing breaks the transmission chain. 

The best containment measure of all is still social distancing because being around the infection and not bringing it into your home is very difficult.


----------



## odyssey06

Purple said:


> You can wear gloves and a respiratory mask and whatever else you like but if you are handling your car keys, opening you car door, sitting into you car, opening your front door, handling produce in shops and then bringing it into you home or any number of other things then you can still get infected.
> Washing your hands more often is a far better option than wearing a mask or gloves as without very tight protocols you will still cross contaminate when using them. Hand washing breaks the transmission chain.
> The best containment measure of all is still social distancing because being around the infection and not bringing it into your home is very difficult.



I'm not saying don't wash your hands, but the reason to wear a mask while shopping is that while you can wash your hands afterwards you can't "wash your breath".


----------



## Leo

Purple said:


> Washing your hands more often is a far better option than wearing a mask or gloves as without very tight protocols you will still cross contaminate when using them. Hand washing breaks the transmission chain.



Human behaviour is quite interesting at times like these when people are worried and looking for answers / solutions. Simple fixes like washing your hands more often does not resonate with many people in the way going out and buying specialised PPE does, many of those people end up misusing the PPE and increasing their risk factor. 

The same goes with understanding the origins of the virus, many are happy to believe it's a human creation rather than try to understand the science that shows that is very unlikely. Some take it futher and fall for the nonsense that 5G is playing a role and go out and attack any old cell tower they see even if it's not one carrying 5G!!


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> I'm not saying don't wash your hands, but the reason to wear a mask while shopping is that while you can wash your hands afterwards you can't "wash your breath".


If you get into your car after shopping and take off your mask with hands that are not washed you increase your chance of infecting yourself. If you handle your keys with your gloves on and then handle them again with your gloves off you increase the chance of infecting yourself.
Surface contact has always been a more common form of transmission of respiratory viruses than aerosol transmission.


----------



## WaterWater

I keep alcohol gels and bacterial wipes in my car. Everything get a wipe down, steering wheel, gear stick, indicators, seat belt buckle, door handles, keys etc

Supermarket items get a wipe down and left to one side for a few days. Sorry I didn't keep that second fridge that I dumped years ago.

At home, my post is left unopened for two days.

There are about 500 cases a day in Ireland, probably dating back to the end of March, these people had to pick up the virus somewhere.


----------



## odyssey06

Purple said:


> If you get into your car after shopping and take off your mask with hands that are not washed you increase your chance of infecting yourself. If you handle your keys with your gloves on and then handle them again with your gloves off you increase the chance of infecting yourself.
> Surface contact has always been a more common form of transmission of respiratory viruses than aerosol transmission.



IN your scenario, the mask changed nothing. IF the hands were not washed the keys are already infected.
You have to treat the mask as another public item like a piece of shopping.
Take off mask, then take off gloves.


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> IN your scenario, the mask changed nothing. IF the hands were not washed the keys are already infected.
> You have to treat the mask as another public item like a piece of shopping.
> Take off mask, then take off gloves.


Exactly. Masks are a waste of time unless you have a very strict procedure for using them.


----------



## Purple

WaterWater said:


> I keep alcohol gels and bacterial wipes in my car. Everything get a wipe down, steering wheel, gear stick, indicators, seat belt buckle, door handles, keys etc
> 
> Supermarket items get a wipe down and left to one side for a few days. Sorry I didn't keep that second fridge that I dumped years ago.
> 
> At home, my post is left unopened for two days.
> 
> There are about 500 cases a day in Ireland, probably dating back to the end of March, these people had to pick up the virus somewhere.


This post will be deleted if not edited immediately.


----------



## odyssey06

Purple said:


> Exactly. Masks are a waste of time unless you have a very strict procedure for using them.



You need to have a strict procedure for shopping fullstop, depending on how much risk you want to run re: transmission from items.
If it can be spread by e.g. someone touching a milk carton and putting it down and you picking it up X hours later.


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> You need to have a strict procedure for shopping fullstop, depending on how much risk you want to run re: transmission from items.
> If it can be spread by e.g. someone touching a milk carton and putting it down and you picking it up X hours later.


Yep, so I just roll the dice and takes me chances.


----------



## Grizzly

gravitygirl said:


> I have found 70%+ of couples / families I pass when walking make ZERO effort to go single file, or in many cases to even mpve to one side of the path - even two abreast. Most of the time I have to walk a metre or two onto the road (checking for cars beforehand) and give them a glare but it has absolutely no impact! I am now considering approaching people and saying "would you mind moving aside to help keep a distance please" or something to that effect. Is it OTT??


The above was posted last April.  Since then I have to say that nothing has changed. In fact social distancing outdoors has completely gone by the wayside in my opinion.
Have the rules changed?  Is it still advisable to social distance outdoors when passing on footpaths etc?


----------

